

Show HN: A Pinboard for Entrepreneurs, Skillow - patrickryan

I've been working on Skillow, skillow.com. It's a pinboard for everything startup-related. I would like to get some feedback. Anything would be helpful, thanks!
======
vigilanteweb
I really like the idea. Signed up. Want to add content to my board to curate
the content and mark the items that are particularly relevant to me, and I
can't see how to add something to my board. If you can make that functionality
obvious, I think that would help make this a really useful application.

------
patrickryan
I just added <http://skillow.com/tour> to give a simple how it works. Every
item or listing now has a REPIN button, I'll work on making it more clear.
Thanks!

------
kevincjemison
inital impressions: \- i'd like to see some more curation/feedback methods.
there is almost unlimited content out there which is increasingly easy to
find, i place more value quick efficient ways to decide what content is worth
my completely limited time, preferably on a more granular level than just
category and who posted it \- i like the ui, clean and straight forward \-
your assistly page is dead i'm always up to help a lone star startup, you can
reach me on twitter in my profile. good luck

------
fabiandesimone
Clickable: <http://skillow.com>

